# RTS to a car



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

On my dad's birthday I shot a little and have an RTS to his car.  windshield


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The auto parts store have a product that may fix that. Good luck


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Called Safelite auto repair just now but in case that happens again thanks to know


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Bummer!


----------

